# How young is too young?



## Dlainey (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi all, I've been doing a lot of research on hedgehogs and I've decided that I want to adopt a little girl hedgie. I live in Utah and it was pretty hard to locate a breeder, but I found one over ksl.com that will have hedgie babies available December 1st. The only thing is, they will be 5 weeks old by that time. That seems very young for a baby to be separated from its litter. Is 5 weeks too young to bring home a hedgie?

Also, the breeder showed me pictures of the babies, and they were housed in a bin with pine shavings and used a water bottle. The breeder also advocated the use of hedgehog pellets as food for the babies. I know all of this is a no no for hedgies... will any of this affect the health of my baby? Should I keep looking for a more knowledgeable breeder? I asked for a pedigree, and the breeder said she had none. She also said in the 20 babies that she's had over the year, the hedgehog mother didn't produce any babies that had the same traits of the father. The breeder said this was proof enough that the mother and father weren't related. 

What do you guys think? Should I give the breeder my down payment, or keep looking for a better breeder, even though it may take a few months?


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

I think that might be up to you... I personally would look for a better breeder, who knew more about hedgehogs then that one... I dont want to sound horrid but cant you report that? :?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

There are a few red flags here. Babies shouldn't even be removed from mom till after 5 weeks, then the breeder should keep them for at least a week to make sure they're eating good and adjusting well. This breeder obviously doesn't know and background on her breeders if she doesn't know for sure if the male and female are related. The fact that none have his "traits" doesn't mean anything. My one male was a small grey pinto, over 90% of his babies, no matter the colour of the female, were brown, no pintos and were very big hedgies. None of his babies were like him at all. Its up to you if you want to get a baby from this person or not, but I would be leery about it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

This sounds like a backyard breeder who has no clue about hedgehogs, nor breeding responsibly. Personally, I'd wait and keep looking for a better breeder.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I would keep looking, because you never know if they were inbred, WHS in the lines, etc.


----------



## Dlainey (Nov 20, 2011)

I decided to keep looking. Do you guys know where I could find a reputable breeder in/near Utah? I'm willing to do a little driving.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

The thing that gets me (and everything above of course) is that she claims that pair had 20 babies this year. That'd be about 4 or 5 litters a year and females are only supposed to have 2 a year. So she is constantly breeding, which isn't healthy at all.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

There is this breeder https://storybookhedgehogs.wordpress.com/


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

From a first glance at their website the breeder seems reasonable, but when you look at the care they recommend and the stuff they've said to you, I'd stay far far away. They clearly know nothing about breeding (no pedigrees? babies aren't inbred cause they don't look like their parents? WOW) and with so many problems we can already see, there are bound to be more suspicious things about their care and breeding procedures.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

The website link CourtneyFaye is for a different breeder than the one with the pine shavings and tubs, I would like to clarify that. Read my website thoroughly, you will find that I am the exact opposite of a backyard breeder. I have worked hard to build the name of Storybook Hedgies. I do provide pedigrees, it's the first breeder she was talking about that does not provide them. All my herd is registered and lined, has a lifetime guarantee against all genetic conditions, and are from out-of-state USDA licensed and responsible breeders or were bred by myself (with carefully kept records-- I have NEVER inbred, no matter HOW many generations separate them, shallow gene-pools are never conducive to happy healthy hedgies), to ensure diversity in the bloodlines. I am a responsible breeder who always has the best interest of the babies in mind. I have turned away many interested people because of my concern for the well being of my herd. Miss Dlainey is an excellent candidate, and I am glad she has chosen Storybook Hedgehogs to be her breeder. Had to break my absence to clarify-- I didn't want anyone connecting Dlainey's horror story to the completely separate and contrasting breeding program at Storybook.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh gosh, I'm sorry! I completely read what she wrote as "this is the breeder" not "there is this breeder". I did think it was odd that the website would seem so nice but the breeder wouldn't offer pedigrees and seemed clueless on genetics. 

The link to Storybook Hedgehogs is NOT the same breeder as the original post mentioned. That was my mistake.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

No worries-- I can totally see where the mix up happened.  Just wanted to make sure my name wasn't attached to the sad affair first described... poor little babies.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

I've already given my breeder the deposit and she's saying the babies will be ready after 5 weeks, urgh this sucks, if it turns out I have to get her then and can't wait what are the issues i'm going to have?? 

I think what I might do is prolong is as long as I can. Like instead of getting her on the 7th i'll wait til the 13th. Just say something like I'm busy up until then :?


----------

